# Berkshire (Lenox) info for family hikes



## ts01 (Oct 5, 2008)

I’m new to the hiking forums but have spent enough time in the ski forums here to suspect some of you might know the area and be willing to comment on day hikes with a family group around Lenox, Massachusetts.  

I’ll be up there next weekend with about 14 family members from all over – in-law get together for the long weekend.  Typically there comes a point in each day with this group where we just have to get OUT.  Not hard core hiking since the ages range form 4 to 74, with a couple of bum knees in between, but there certainly will be a subgroup that wants to push it a little and will branch off a little further or try to gain some elevation but for the most part it’s just walking and talking.  

Here’s what I’ve found in guidebooks etc.; any suggestions or comments on these areas from folks who’ve been there would be much appreciated:

--Shaker Mountain and Holy Mount (Hancock MA)

--Kennedy Park (Lenox MA)

--Pleasant Valley Wildlife Sanctuary (Lenox MA)

--Tyringham Cobble (Tyringham, MA)

--Monument Mountain (Great Barrington, MA)

Any others I should know about?  Any of these more or less likely to be overwhelmed with foliage season type crowds?  (Actually anyplace we go with all 14 will be overwhelmed!  But we'll probably split up a bit.)

Thanks.


----------



## Talisman (Oct 6, 2008)

What about some of the trails on Greylock?  You could do some easy stuff or hike to the summit depending on the group.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Race Brook Falls is very nice. It's not what I would call an easy hike, but not overly challenging either. The foliage should be peaking or close to it.


----------



## ts01 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. IIRC Race Brook is down in the SE corner south of Sheffield?  I was hoping to minimize drive times a little (though I DO need a reason to drive by the ski swap at Butternut).

Anyone been to Tyringham Cobble?


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 8, 2008)

What about Yukon?

http://www.bnrc.net/TrailMaps/YokunRidgeNGuide.pdf


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 9, 2008)

There's excellent hiking to be had in the Mt. Washington State Forest area. Bash-Bish Falls is beautiful, as are Race, Everett, Jug End...

In fact, if it's still open you can easily access Mt Everett by driving up to the Guilder Pond parking area and following the A.T. up to the summit. If you head along the A.T. south it's a gorgeous ridge walk.


----------



## ts01 (Oct 10, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> What about Yukon?
> 
> http://www.bnrc.net/TrailMaps/YokunRidgeNGuide.pdf



Glad I clicked the link - I tried google map directions from Lenox to Yukon Territories and it's a bit far.  The PDF is better.  Thanks (and also thanks to MichaelJ)


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 12, 2008)

Finerty Pond a few miles north of the Route 20 AT crossing is nice.  (Even thougit's a bit south, Everett & race are IMO the best summits in MA.  Greylock is nice also.)


----------

